# No house wrap under brick?



## lilil (Jun 15, 2018)

I do decorative concrete so not familiar with some items on an inspection report concerning an all brick residential structure that has been confirmed to have no housewrap under the brick just bare osb! Building dept says it should have been there when built in 01, and there are signs of water intrusion in the second story windows and joist framing from crawlspace inspection.
Were there any "waterproof" osb products on the market that looked like normal osb in 2001?
What would one do about this to keep the osb from rotting?


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

lilil said:


> What would one do about this to keep the osb from rotting?


remove the brick, probably replace the sheathing and whatever else has been damaged, put up a vapor barrier, reinstall brick or siding


----------



## RickP (Jan 31, 2018)

Sounds like typical TN construction. I've seen things done so backasswards here.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

How to keep OSB from rotting: 1. DON'T use it where it will get wet, even once every 30 years.....

2. don't use it, spend 500.00 - 1000.00 more for extra glue products or use exterior/. marine grade sheathing silly boy.

3. back and front prime along with ALL edges with a quality primer paint before installation.....

4. Install a rain screen system over the corn stalks....

5. remodel the roof to have a 3' plus overhanging soffit.....:thumbsup:

6. Sell the turd "as is" and call your loss a tuition payment.:blink:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

There are so many builders here that don't wrap garages or gable ends, excuse , code does not say unheated areas need it. with the type of siding used on a lot of new houses, Hardi, no way water does not get in.


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Randy Bush said:


> There are so many builders here that don't wrap garages or gable ends, excuse , code does not say unheated areas need it. with the type of siding used on a lot of new houses, Hardi, no way water does not get in.


Job security for remodelers :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Does the brick have any weepers or cotton weep rope at the bottom? How is the flashing above other openings?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

lilil said:


> I do decorative concrete so not familiar with some items on an inspection report concerning an all brick residential structure that has been confirmed to have no housewrap under the brick just bare osb! Building dept says it should have been there when built in 01, and there are signs of water intrusion in the second story windows and joist framing from crawlspace inspection.
> Were there any "waterproof" osb products on the market that looked like normal osb in 2001?
> What would one do about this to keep the osb from rotting?


Then why are you working on the project? :blink: :blink:


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

There is a subdivision like that near me. Several houses a year have all the brick pulled from the face to be rebuilt correctly. What an ordeal over $50 in material and a few hours saved during the initial build.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Brick on an OSB sheathed house with out tar paper/ vapor barrier = lip stick on a sick pig.

Or plastic surgery on Hillary.....:whistling

See JLC article on how OSB sheathing FAILED an air blower test because it allowed to much air through itself, they had to remove the siding and house wrap to paint the OSB to make it less permeable..... or NO occupancy permit..... 

Use of near sub standard materials is common, but not something to be proud of.

A home inspector with a moisture meter after a medium to heavy rain would have "discovered" this fatal flaw.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

lilil said:


> Were there any "waterproof" osb products on the market that looked like normal osb in 2001?


no.



> What would one do about this to keep the osb from rotting?


Hire a contractor. Which you aren't. Because a contractor would know who to call for work outside their own specialty.

HAND


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

FrankSmith said:


> There is a subdivision like that near me. Several houses a year have all the brick pulled from the face to be rebuilt correctly. What an ordeal over $50 in material and a few hours saved during the initial build.


On the bright side:What a perfect time to change that dated brick selection.:jester:


----------



## lilil (Jun 15, 2018)

thank you everyone for the replies!
I am not working on the structure, I was trying to purchase it as an investment. It is a 4plex that has some "typical" i am told, movement in the brick, ie step cracking. Inspector mentioned lack of weep holes in the lower course of brick, but he try's as hard as he can to not offer anything useful, except hire an engineer.
He was able to show me, through a large gap in window frame, the nailing flange of the vinyl window and the bare osb behind it.
Is there any way to keep water out of the structure without tearing off all the brick?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

lilil said:


> thank you everyone for the replies!
> I am not working on the structure, I was trying to purchase it as an investment. It is a 4plex that has some "typical" i am told, movement in the brick, ie step cracking. Inspector mentioned lack of weep holes in the lower course of brick, but he try's as hard as he can to not offer anything useful, except hire an engineer.
> He was able to show me, through a large gap in window frame, the nailing flange of the vinyl window and the bare osb behind it.
> *Is there any way to keep water out of the structure without tearing off all the brick?*


Tarps. Large blue tarps. They're all the rage these days.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Fouthgeneration said:


> How to keep OSB from rotting: 1. DON'T use it where it will get wet, even once every 30 years.....
> 
> 2. don't use it, spend 500.00 - 1000.00 more for extra glue products or use exterior/. marine grade sheathing silly boy.
> 
> ...


Sounds like I finally found someone who hates Osb as much as I do:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## GreenTek (Apr 5, 2018)

I know they make green board drywall for light damp like bathrooms and kitchens over normal drywall, but I doubt there is anything in the market for waterproof sheathing that would allow you to ignore a vapor barrier on the exterior.


----------



## dtsinc (Jan 26, 2009)

GreenTek said:


> I know they make green board drywall for light damp like bathrooms and kitchens over normal drywall, but I doubt there is anything in the market for waterproof sheathing that would allow you to ignore a vapor barrier on the exterior.


Zip sheeting does not require any

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

GreenTek said:


> I know they make green board drywall for light damp like bathrooms and kitchens over normal drywall, but I doubt there is anything in the market for waterproof sheathing that would allow you to ignore a vapor barrier on the exterior.


As DTS states, Zip wall sheathing has it integrated as long as you use the tape

FYI - not a vapor barrier it is a retarder though most are considered a WRB or weather resistant barrier (vapor barrier = plastic sheathing)

Green board in kitchens & bath is a waste - put in the proper ventilation & you are good. I am assuming you aren't using it for tile


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

RE: original Post, The water barrier, vapour 'retarder' just MIGHT be inside the studs as more and more often the case in wet warm humid climes wher e AC condensation is a larger issue then heating season condensation......


paper covered wall materials used by sinks and baths and hot grease are silly cheap IMHO, man up, plaster or fiber covered gyp rock products, or better yet MASONRY, with a non-porous finish of course.....:thumbsup:


----------

